# Eggs molding!



## ace151_07 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I'm having molding issues. Has anyone had this issue?

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

ace151_07 said:


> So I'm having molding issues. Has anyone had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


What species is it? Have they ever produced viable offspring? What and how are you feeding? What are you supplementing with? How often? 

It's common for young frogs to take a few clutches to get the whole mating thing down. If they are not young frogs or have bred in the past, I would look at supplementation.

Mold usually means that the eggs aren't fertile yet.

Mark


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Frogs? Egg depsit sites? Petri dishes? Film Canisters?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

In order to help we need a bit more detail.

Are you leaving the eggs in with your frogs or removing them? Have they laid eggs before? Are all the eggs molding or just a few?

The only time I get moldy eggs is when the eggs are infertile. If I had to guess maybe ~10% of the time. The moldy eggs don't ever affect the good eggs but I remove them if it starts to spread - which is rare.


----------



## ace151_07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry guys forgot to mention sprecies one bicolor group and two groups of azureas. All adult over 3 years old. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

ace151_07 said:


> Sorry guys forgot to mention sprecies one bicolor group and two groups of azureas. All adult over 3 years old.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


That's closer to the info we need, but still not there yet. Have they bred yet? Have they bred lately? What are you supplementing (dusting flies) with and how often are you doing it?

Mark


----------



## ace151_07 (Mar 30, 2015)

OK so I supplement daily with rep-cal calcium with d3. Yeah they have given me clutches in the past.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Do you supplement vitamin A ever?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

ace151_07 said:


> OK so I supplement daily with rep-cal calcium with d3. Yeah they have given me clutches in the past.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


Ok, my guess is it's a supplementation issue, then. At least the corrective measures are not too strenuous and it will probably increase the overall health of the frogs. Many supplements don't contain a usable source of Vitamin A for dart frogs. I know that Repashy Vitamin A has the right form. You might consider using Repashy's products as I wrote in another thread:

"I use Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding (every other day for me). Every approximately 2-4 weeks, I swap out the Calcium Plus and use Repashy Vitamin A, instead. I do the same thing with Repashy SuperPig, but I suspect that part is not 100% necessary. If I haven't run out of any of my supplements by the end of 6 months after opening them, I throw them away and buy new ones again. Any open supplements should be kept in the refrigerator. If they are allowed to warm up, it can reduce their effectiveness. I have thrown supplements away before because I left them out of the refrigerator too long."

Sorry, too lazy to write it again 

Vitamin A deficiencies can cause a problem with egg fertility. I have had this problem with first-time breeders and breeding frogs that I bought as breeders from other froggers before and it was corrected with proper supplementation, specifically, the addition of Repashy Vitamin A. I have had this with newly-acquired frogs a few different times and it has always been corrected by using the supplementation regime above. Might be something to try, anyway. It has worked for lots of us here on Dendroboard.

Mark


----------



## ace151_07 (Mar 30, 2015)

I was but its been a while now that you mention it. I recall having some issues before to 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ace151_07 said:


> OK so I supplement daily with rep-cal calcium with d3. Yeah they have given me clutches in the past.


If you are using only the Rep-cal calcium with D3, then the frogs can have multiple deficiencies as that supplement only contains calcium and D3. It lacks many other required nutrients .... and if you are using the herptivite with it, then the frogs are probably deficient in vitamin A as that supplements only contains beta carotene as the source of vitamin A. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

